

Three Little Circles - jashmenn
http://mbostock.github.com/d3/tutorial/circle.html

======
cdcarter
This is a really fantastic way of providing examples. It's very well written
and everything just works, and it's very simple and easy to understand. I wish
the Processing.js docs looked like this.

~~~
robinhowlett
I concur, great example documentation like this makes it so much more
appealing to dive into the library with clear goals and not worry about
whether I'm using it correctly.

D3 looks very nifty - I'd like to investigate building a Google Motion Chart-
type widget with it.

------
miked98
D3.js powers all of the visualizations at Metamarkets, thanks to Vadim
Ogievetsky, who got an early look at the D3 code base. It's a powerful
framework that extends beyond visualizations: it can be used to attach data to
any part of the DOM, not just SVG elements.

Here's one example that weaves together both data and graphics:
<http://labs.metamx.com/>.

------
tmcw
I'll say it now: Mike Bostock is easily on par with Ashkenas, Holowaychuck, or
Dahl as far as productivity and genius. d3 is a mindtrip but über-powerful in
much the same way as Backbone, and Polymaps is the future.

~~~
wicknicks
I couldn't agree more. Check out the tools he has built:
<http://bost.ocks.org/mike/>

------
jberryman
Those examples look awesome! Has anyone used this who can comment?

~~~
lynaghk
I run a small information visualization shop and we use Protovis & D3
exclusively for visualizations on the web. Bostock's work is the most useful
and thoughtful visualization framework on any platform, and at this point the
only reason I use Hadley Wickam's ggplot2 is for graphics that need more marks
than Chrome can handle on the DOM.

Initially I didn't see what D3 offered over Protovis, but I've since come
around---D3 code is closer to the underlying page elements that make up the
visualization, so you can leverage your existing HTML/SVG and CSS knowledge.
Also, unlike Protovis, D3 has animation baked in by creating/removing DOM
elements and tweening their positions and sizes.

The latest public-facing work we did using D3 is this linked treemap &
linechart, which uses both HTML elements (treemap divs) and SVG elements
(linechart lines):

<http://keminglabs.com/ukuni/>

~~~
ArchD
I'm not a Javascript expert and I don't know D3 so I may be missing something
here. I'm trying to add a d3 matcher for <http://underthesite.com/>,
referenced in a contemporary thread:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2746864>

Here's the matcher:

<http://underthesite.com/technologies/d3/matchers/161>

It fails to detect that <http://keminglabs.com/ukuni/> uses d3. What's missing
from the matcher? I notice that there's no script tag for d3 in the ukuni main
page source.

~~~
lynaghk
That's because D3 is minified and concatenated with the rest of our JavaScript
on the page. jQuery is separate so that it will load from caches.

------
onassar
I think it'd be pretty rad to use this API to visualize connections and
tweet's and thing's that can be represented in a timeline. So much amazing
client side stuff that we can do now. Coupling this with
<http://geoiplookup.wikimedia.org/> might be fun :)

